# March Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The poll is here, vote for all you favorite photos!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ALL the entries are great, such a fun theme!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your Votes in the March Photo Contest, look through the entries and make your selections!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

This is hard...i love them all


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to make your selections in the March Photo Contest!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm still making my mind up, such great photos!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> I'm still making my mind up, such great photos!.



Me too!:thinking:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your Votes..........only 12 members have so far. 
Look through the entries, make ALL your selections, then VOTE NOW!

*
This poll will close on FRIDAY 03-29-2019 at 06:46 AM*


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

Well, darn, I thought I had posted this last week! I will add it just for fun! Scout would have a mowing business!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I finally voted, such great photos this month!.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow..that is a fantastic picture of Scout!!!!!! Darn......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

YOUR Vote could determine the winner of the March Photo Contest.

Look through the entries, make ALL your selections, then select VOTE NOW!

The Poll is open until Friday 3/29/19.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

18 members have voted, have you?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> YOUR Vote could determine the winner of the March Photo Contest.
> 
> Look through the entries, make ALL your selections, then select VOTE NOW!
> 
> The Poll is open until Friday 3/29/19.



20 votes are in and the deadline for casting your vote will be here soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only *22* votes in so far, look through the entries, make ALL your selections, then Vote Now. 

*Poll closes Friday, March [email protected] 6:46 PM EST*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Votes are close, look through the entries and pick your favorites!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

25 Votes are in, it's very close. 
Your vote could determine the winner.

Look through the entries and make your selections.

Voting ends Friday, 3/29/19!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> 25 Votes are in, it's very close.
> Your vote could determine the winner.
> 
> Look through the entries and make your selections.
> ...



Check the time because the poll closes early in the morning on Friday the 29th! Don't miss your chance to choose the winning pic.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Voting Poll closes Friday-3/29/19 @6:46 A.M. EST



> It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members entries of 'If my dog had a job, he/she would be...'
> 
> It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.
> 
> A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

These were all such great entries! I love them all!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The votes are really close......... your Vote may determine the winner. 

It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want. Mark ALL your selections then Vote Now!

*The Voting Poll closes Friday, 3/29/19 @ 6:46 a.m. *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

StarBright said:


> These were all such great entries! I love them all!



Yup, they are all so good, glad I can choose more than one. 

32 votes are in...the end of the poll is fast approaching. Vote before the poll closes on *Friday, 3/29/19 @ 6:46 a.m.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?????


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

35 members have voted, have you?

The votes are really close, your vote could determine this month's winner!


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

I voted yesterday. All very cute but I did find a few favorites. The funniest thing - the red golden in photo 8 looks just like our little Gabby and the light golden in photo 12 looks just like our VeeVee - at least from the underside. Thank you to all the photographers! We could never get our girls to pose.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Votes are really close-only 35 members have voted. 

*Today and tomorrow are the last two days to vote, the poll closes tomorrow morning-Friday @6:46 a.m. EST.
*
Look through the entries, it's multiple choice, you can vote for as many pictures as you want. Mark all your selections, then Vote Now!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Genevieve's mom said:


> I voted yesterday. All very cute but I did find a few favorites. The funniest thing - the red golden in photo 8 looks just like our little Gabby and the light golden in photo 12 looks just like our VeeVee - at least from the underside. Thank you to all the photographers! We could never get our girls to pose.



They are all beautiful! Honey will 'pose' as long as there are treats being offered, lol. It's fun to try and Honey thinks it's a great game.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The Votes are really close-only 35 members have voted.
> 
> *Today and tomorrow are the last two days to vote, the poll closes tomorrow morning-Friday @6:46 a.m. EST.
> *
> Look through the entries, it's multiple choice, you can vote for as many pictures as you want. Mark all your selections, then Vote Now!



It's a close contest, please vote!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Voting poll closes tomorrow Friday Morning at 6:46 A.M. EST. 

Only 37 members have voted, the votes are very very close.

Your Vote could determine the winner, look through the entries and make your selections, then Vote Now!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

All of the pictures are fantastic...make sure you vote for your favorite(s)...I did..it was hard


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*There's currently a tie..........

The Voting poll closes tomorrow at 6:46 a.m. EST*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats toNeeko13 for her entry of 

Neeko as a Camp Counselor.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations Neeko13


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to Neeko13 for winning the contest with a photo of Neeko as a camp counselor. 

All the pics were great and it was a close race.
Thanks to everyone who entered and also everyone who voted.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Neeko13, wonderful photo!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Neeko13, looking forward to April's theme!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Congratulations Neeko..it was a great picture. Everyone's pictures were fantastic!!
Happy Friday everyone!!! Look forward to seeing the April theme!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations, Neeko! I laughed every time at looked at the pictures this month.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Neeko13 has sent a theme so the April Photo contest will start tomorrow evening!


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

What a great contest! So many cute entries! Congratulations to the winner, it sure was close!


----------

